# Sage Dual Boiler Volumetrics



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Can any SDB owners comment on the consistency of the volumetrics of the machine when in volume mode rather than time.

How consistent is the shot volume once you have set it up? Has anyone done any testing?


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

HowardSmith said:


> Can any SDB owners comment on the consistency of the volumetrics of the machine when in volume mode rather than time.
> 
> How consistent is the shot volume once you have set it up? Has anyone done any testing?


 It is consistent as long as you use the same beans, same grind size, same dosage and tamp the same. Any variable in the puck condition will result in difference in effort of the pump and resistance on the puck. This will result a different output.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It may be possible to get it to work. The machine does contain a flow meter but not a costly hefty chunk of machined metal as used in commercial machines that offer this or is an option on some prosumer machines. It's plastic and fitted before the over pressure valve so assuming it's standard settings haven't been altered it can work providing the brew pressure doesn't go over 10bar. A brief excess is ok as little water flows.

My machine was a refurb and some one set it to ~9bar. Main reason for not trying it as I will have to reset it.

There was a recent post on another machine where the makers have decided to set 11bar. Reason flow rates and I assume at espresso grind levels. Could be that people really aught to leave DB's as they are especially as the machine clearly has had engineering effort put into it.

I found it could work on the BE with one particular bean. Ratio close to 3 and a brew time of more like 40secs. Using it's single and it produced an adequately strong americano. The single on the DB has problems - people find they are tamping on to it.


----------

